# Fast paced folk shit.



## Saturn5ive

Days N Daze, they've got some good jams. Post some more stuff like this? I need some new music to jam to.


----------



## sketchytravis

I fuckin love that band.

It's not really faster paced but never say surrender is pretty good


----------



## Saturn5ive

holy fuck that's awesome, thanks for that share.


----------



## sketchytravis

Ain't no thang

There's also barefoot surrender and
Railyard ghosts

Idk I know a ton more folk punk and such if you'd like me to list em... A lot would be ones errybody already know


----------



## Saturn5ive

go a head if you want, there might be something in there I havent heard, I have heard railyard ghosts theyre sick.


----------



## yoder

Defiance Ohio
Two hand fools
Lemuria 
Slingshot Dakota 
No service project
RVIVR


Just to name a few in the Cleveland area


----------



## Bizarre Odor

Yeah blood, days n daze are good. Check Dirty kid discount from Portland.


----------



## Hylyx

My friends' band Ghost Town Gospel (out of Oakland) are rad as fuck:



http://www.ghosttowngospel.com/videos/ 

Also the Mongrel Jews http://themongreljews.com/ 

I like Those Poor Bastards and The Goddamn Gallows, too.


----------



## landpirate

Smokey Bastard, saw them supporting the Dreadnoughts last friday and thought they were pretty good. Found one of their albums on Youtube.


----------



## plagueship

slightly off topic, but since when is any and all acoustic music 'folk'? i realize the meaning of the term has been somewhat vague since the 60s or so, but i often think of what the members of the band rosa (who released an album on plan-it-x) said: we aren't a 'folk punk' band, we aren't sure what that's supposed to mean, but we don't play folk music, we play punk music on acoustic instruments. then again i remember learning about a scene of noisy weird folky bands in NYC in the 60s like the fugs (there are probably better examples) who were sort of forerunners of the punk scene. but even that's maybe better described as post-folk? anyway, just being curmudgeonly...


----------



## Deleted member 20

Mainstream folk punk but ive been listening to these peeps a lot lately.
Old Man Markley
Skinny Lister
Frank Turner


----------



## Saturn5ive

just found these guys, they're pretty rad so far.


----------



## autumn

Something like this?


----------



## sketchytravis

I completely forgot about this thread...

but yeah, imma end up repeating some that were posted but imma just list what I can off the top of muh head

days n daze
dirty kid discount
railyard ghosts
pat the bunny
johnny hobo and the freight trains
ramshackle glory
wingnut dishwashers union
chris burrows
asking for it
anorexic olsen twins
this is a robbery!
never say surrender
Andrew Jackson jihad
dollar signs
mischief brew
nick the barbarian
cranford nix
captain chaos
blackbird raum
taxpayers
defiance, ohio
hail siezures
anarchist pizza society
this bike is a pipe bomb
moon bandits
37 cents
ghost mice
the devil makes three
gogol bordello
annoying
spookrat (that band that does that oogle pride song lol)
folkfaces
beans on toast
playtime posse (not folk punk, but still funny shit... its pat the bunny and a couple folks rappin)
trampled by turtles
thick red wine
cottontail
folk the system

idk that just what I can think of... obviously theres a lot more good stuff out there


----------



## sketchytravis

also for like some different type stuff... theres ben Nichols, chuck ragan, and brian fallon


----------



## sketchytravis

oh and then theres
the devil makes three
barefoot surrender
Barefoot Symphony
chad hates george


----------



## sketchytravis

also I figured id post this because their music is harder to find than the other ones I posted

http://www.reverbnation.com/annoying/songs


----------



## Arapala

Barefoot surrender is rad but I've only heard there first four songs.


----------



## sketchytravis

Arapala said:


> Barefoot surrender is rad but I've only heard there first four songs.


 

I also forgot about lost dog street band... if I remember right its some folk from barefoot surrender


----------

